# fruity abt's w qview



## erain (Jun 28, 2009)

decided to try some abt's this w/e, more ideas from rowdy ray and buzz.
japs...


did some of the biggger ones with some shrimp- i know not fruity but thats coming up.


cream cheese and apricot.


heard they were really good with clementine oranges sections too. couldnt find any so had to settle for regular orange.


looking good on the smoker.






finished. the fruit goes good with the cream cheese and the pepper.


thks for cking my pixs!


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice!!

Reek


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks and sounds good.  Did you find the sweetness from the fruit helped cut the heat?


----------



## erain (Jun 28, 2009)

no they were still had plenty of heat, i dont think the fruit cut the heat down any but it sure went good with it. i liked the orange the best.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2009)

Those look awesome nice job


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are nice brother!
\


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking good there erain nice idea. You have sparked up something there and I have a handful in the frig and smok going on right now.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 28, 2009)

The ones with the orange slices look like they'd be my favorite. I like the idea as I'm sure it adds both heat and sweet to the taste buds! Nice work!


----------



## billbo (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks great Erain! I gotta make some ABT's this weekend for sure!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, beautiful Qview from start to finish.  
Would have never thought to try fruit in them.  I wonder how many other things would pair well with cc and pepper and bacon...


----------



## bbrock (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice..I fixed some of those a few weeks ago for my first time but I just used cream cheese and chicken. There was only two people who ate them me and my neighbor everyone else said they might be to hot..lol..thanks for the pics


----------



## gnubee (Jul 1, 2009)

Mondo nice qview. I'm goint to try that with pineapple slices.


----------



## rivet (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful stuff there, erain~ Great Idea. Love the apricot one that sure goes well with cream cheese. Gotta try making som here!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice variations on the ABT theme.  gotta try the shrimp ones especially.


----------



## sabowaba (Jul 1, 2009)

How about this..Japs..stuffed with cherry pie filling and crushed pineapple  ..wapped in bacon. or covered with biscuit dough and baked on a pizza stone.


----------



## sabowaba (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice...gotta try them


----------



## eman (Jul 1, 2009)

I have done abts w/ mango and w/ pineapple . Take the fruit and the CC and run them thru a food processor to blend. then lay a piece of the fruit on top as shown in the pics. Just adds some more flavor to the CC.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 1, 2009)

A interesting twist!  Gonna try em. Thanks!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 24, 2009)

a couple questions about the shrimp filled ABT's in advance of me doing some with a further twist tomorrow.

are the shrimp pre cooked?, it appears there was no issue getting them done correct?

the bacon wrapped peppers are those the shrimp, or are the shrimp ones the one with the piece layed across the stuffing?

thanks for your help.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pics... Love the idea. I'm trying these tomorrow with a deer ham I'm doing.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice twist, thanks for sharing.


----------

